# Sierra Rookie Pens



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been working on some pens for 3 coming shows.

I was in need of a pen like the Sierra to fill a price point in my offerings, so I turned a few to get the hang of it.

















Assembly was straight forward, but a little strange for me in that the nib is not a press fit, that just feels weird that it all hangs from the top inside the pen, or am I missing something.

Anyway, these are the only plating options I liked.


----------



## donwae (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like you got the hang of those Sierras.  Nice looke pens!


----------



## pentex (Oct 22, 2007)

What type plating is that. Thoselook great. Sierra is my best selling pen and it is so easy to make. Again, great job.


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 22, 2007)

nice jobs!
it is also one of my favorite pens!


----------



## Radman (Oct 22, 2007)

Turning a few to get the hang of it?  Man, that's more than a few...looks like you got the hang of it though[]
[8D]


----------



## leehljp (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful pens, all of them! Good clean photos too!


----------



## Tuba707 (Oct 22, 2007)

What is your price on the Sierra?  I am not sure how to price them.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> <br />What is your price on the Sierra?  I am not sure how to price them.



Hi Joel,

I am thinking $40 Canadian, these kits were premium black Ti and Gold/black Ti

Oh, that would be $42 US now....opps[:0]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pentex_
> <br />What type plating is that. Thoselook great. Sierra is my best selling pen and it is so easy to make. Again, great job.



Hi Harold, they are premium black Ti and gold/black Ti

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## txbatons (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice work. I like that kit. They all look good with your material selections.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Oct 22, 2007)

Man, those all look great!  Are they dyed-stabilized or did you dye them yourself?


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 22, 2007)

I not a big fan of the Sierra personally, but those are really very nice.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 22, 2007)

really?  The Sierra's one of my favourite-looking pens!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet set of sierra's. I really like this kit also. A great mover.

Laurie


----------



## DRP460 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice work.

Being a canuck, where do you find the best source for these?


----------



## louisbry (Oct 22, 2007)

Great work and pens.  The premimum sierra kits really look nice.


----------



## csb333 (Oct 22, 2007)

Those are all beautiful!!- Chris


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

Sure is a lot of work Jim! and they all look fantastic.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRP460_
> <br />Nice work.
> 
> Being a canuck, where do you find the best source for these?



www.penblanks.ca   I have moved almost 80% of my pen supply purchases to Bill and Lilian, they are excellent and it arrives in two days with No Customs or duties owing[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brewmeister35_
> <br />Man, those all look great!  Are they dyed-stabilized or did you dye them yourself?



Thank You, 

I buy them stabilized and dyed, I want to turn, so buying them makes better use of my time![]


----------



## hazard (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice!!  By far my favorite pen so far.  

Chris


----------



## thewishman (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice work as is your wont.[] Your question about the assembly - yes, it does all hang from the top. The Sierra does seem to be unfinished, compared to other styles, but it works.

Chris


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 23, 2007)

What type of wood is that orange-coloured burl?  (and where did you find it!) 

ANdrew


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic group of pens, nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 23, 2007)

Jim those are fantastic, your pictures are lovely and clear also! [][]


----------



## gwilki (Oct 23, 2007)

Great craftsmanship as always, Jim. I've not done any of those yet. Your comment about how they hold together is intriguing. 

ps. Bill G says hi.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks every one for your kind comments, I'll let you know how they sell.


Andrew that is a dyed box elder burl , but it's gold!

Thanks Grant, were you down to see Bill?


----------



## Petricore (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow that is crazy. I've been selling the sierra's for 50-60 with ease, and I thought I was giving people a deal, I've seen people selling these for 80-95.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Petricore_
> ...I've seen people selling these for 80-95.


Whoa. And I thought loan sharking was profitable. [}][]


----------



## gwilki (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim
Went down a couple of weeks ago for two days of hands on bowl making. Learned lots, laughed lots. As you well know, Bill and his family are great people.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gwilki_
> <br />Jim
> Went down a couple of weeks ago for two days of hands on bowl making. Learned lots, laughed lots. As you well know, Bill and his family are great people.



Hi Grant,

I used to travel to NJ for work in 1999.  In the course of 4 months I was there for 4 weeks.  I would visit Bill about three nights of each week, he taught me to turn in his old Easton shop, turned my first pen with him too, on his old Nova, that was a few lathes ago.[]

They are wonderful people[]


----------

